# Shrimps on the podium



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Did anyone make note of how some of these guys (well, Cadel and Cav) stand on the top podium and still come up to the necks of the podium girls who are standing on nothing.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah, Tom Boonen, most Rabobank riders, Daniel Oss need to win more races. Evans and Cav are borderline midgets!


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

The top of Evans's head was two or three inches lower than those of the Schlecks, who were standing on podium steps about four inches lower!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

bigmig19 said:


> Did anyone make note of how some of these guys (well, Cadel and Cav) stand on the top podium and still come up to the necks of the podium girls who are standing on nothing.


How about itty-bitty little Jose Rujano of Androni  ?!

He has to be smaller than Cadel and Voeckler.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

*Y'all are wrong*

I googled a bunch of them -

Cadel, Cav and Voeckler are at least 5 ft 9 in. So is Armstrong. Leipheimer is 5 ft 6 in.

Paolo Bettini is 5 ft 7in.

I thought most of those guys were um, shorter. They're not vertically challenged.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Mar 7, 2007)

Ogre: All the guys you listed are short using the Mongoose definition.
Under six foot = short

all I have to say is thank god for the Clydes classification


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Also remember that the podium girls are rockin high heels (God Bless 'em).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

It doesn't help that Dumoulin is only 5'3" and subsequently the shortest rider on record for riding the TdF. 

That reminds me, in the state rider of the year (points system) a few years back, I had the most points, but the dudes on the lower steps of the podium were still taller than me.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

I see London, I see France, I see the podium girls...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Creaky with for the score! Sorry but it says I have to spread some around before I pay homage to you again.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

spade2you said:


> It doesn't help that Dumoulin


...has dirty socks.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

I mean I already knew these guys were a bit short, but it really jumps out at you when they stand next to amazons. I always wondered what Levi or say, Cunego would look like if you just ran in to them on the street..tiny people. It amazes me how athletes get the same power out of completely different packages! Tall heavy sprinters vs Cav, Sclecks vs Cadel....totally different body types.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

ogre said:


> I googled a bunch of them -
> 
> Cadel, Cav and Voeckler are at least 5 ft 9 in.


if Cadel is 5'9" then those podium girls and the Shlecks must be Amazons


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I saw Cav listed at 5'9. Yeah right! Lets try about 5'6.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

T K said:


> I saw Cav listed at 5'9. Yeah right! Lets try about 5'6.


I saw Cav being interviewed and was saying how small he was compared to a lot of sptinters. He said he was 175cm which makes him about 1/10" below 5' 9".


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

cq20 said:


> I saw Cav being interviewed and was saying how small he was compared to a lot of sptinters. He said he was 175cm which makes him about 1/10" below 5' 9".


If thats true, then some of those gals were 6-10".


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

bigmig19 said:


> If thats true, then some of those gals were 6-10".


Let's see:


----------

